# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Are you ready for kevin?

## Gio

This was a very difficult choice as I was debating between a potential Pokigron, BC and also a Brisbane, Coasty.

Having had to re-home my insulant retic, Wallace, there was an opening for another animal. A deal that I simply couldn't pass up fell into my lap. There was a big push from JMCrook on this one as well. (Thank you sir) He and I were dabbling with the Brisbane idea at the same time, but I didn't feel ready to move. 

Then he got his animal and we started communicating more and more. I felt replacing a male python that was very arboreal, with another male python that displays similar behaviors was a good more.

The really nice part, other than the price for an animal with this genetic package, was the fact that this snake (Kevin) is a September 2017 animal.

I'm skipping some of the baby snake stuff and I'm OK with that.

I could go on and on. BIG thanks to Nick Mutton at Inland Reptile. What an all around great guy, and excellent keeper/breeder.

Let's just say hello to my new friend, Kevin.

His specs.


Here's Kevin's lineage:


Federal Express caught me off guard. They popped in an hour earlier than the delivery estimate. I was plenty OK with that.


I do this with new snakes and it has worked well. No bites from this guy. The "Acclimation Branch".

Our first interaction was wonderful. So far the generalizations made about the species being mellow hold true.


Going near my hand without fear.


Nice head, a bit blurry here. He's a mover!


Thanks for checking out Kevin!

----------

_67temp_ (04-28-2020),_AbsoluteApril_ (04-29-2020),aurum (04-28-2020),Bodie (04-28-2020),*Bogertophis* (04-28-2020),_Caitlin_ (04-29-2020),cincy (04-29-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-28-2020),_dakski_ (04-28-2020),dr del (04-28-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-28-2020),_GoingPostal_ (04-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-28-2020),John1982 (04-30-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),PartySnake13 (04-28-2020),_Reinz_ (04-29-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-28-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-28-2020),_rock_ (05-15-2020),_Starscream_ (04-28-2020),stealthk7gsxr (04-05-2022),_Toad37_ (04-28-2020),vivi (04-28-2020),_WrongPython_ (04-28-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

You picked the winning ticket there, brother! Love to see that hes still got some of the darker coloration in the latter 1/3 even with being 50% hypo blood. Looking incredibly forward to updates on Kevin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-28-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great new addition there, fantastic colour and markings 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-28-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Looks like a great choice to me as well... :Good Job:

----------

Gio (04-28-2020)

----------


## Gio

> You picked the winning ticket there, brother! *Love to see that hes still got some of the darker coloration in the latter 1/3* even with being 50% hypo blood. Looking incredibly forward to updates on Kevin!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am too. I initially wanted a "normal" but Nick made this deal too sweet to pass up. This guy will be 3 years old in September so I'm dealing with a fairly confident animal.

Nick told me if I could imagine the "perfect, most beautiful normal" it would be this. 

I dig him so far and am surprised how "retic like" his behavior is in certain aspects.

I'll get some photos when he's settled a bit.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-28-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-28-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-28-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

He's a stunning snake for sure! Should make a great display animal as well as a fantastic pet.

----------

Gio (04-28-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Oh man, that is a STELLAR looking animal! Congrats, Gio! Im glad you will get to put that awesome setup to good use.

----------

Gio (04-28-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Congrats Gio, he is a great looking addition!

----------

Gio (04-28-2020)

----------


## vivi

Gorgeous colors, congratulations!!

----------

Gio (04-28-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

OH HELL YEAH!!!!  :Good Job: 

Awesome pickup my man!!!!! Kevin is a handsome dude!! His colors are awesome. I dig the hypo a lot, it's beautiful, especially once they lighten up towards the front but maintain the dark back section. 

Fernie is in shed, I'm expecting Wed or Thurs night. I can't wait to see her new colors. 


I'll be keeping my eyes on this thread for sure!!! 

Congrats!!!

----------

_Caitlin_ (04-29-2020),Gio (04-28-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

Congrats Gio! Kevin has amazing colors.

----------

Gio (04-28-2020)

----------


## Gio

> OH HELL YEAH!!!! 
> 
> Awesome pickup my man!!!!! Kevin is a handsome dude!! His colors are awesome. I dig the hypo a lot, it's beautiful, especially once they lighten up towards the front but maintain the dark back section. 
> 
> Fernie is in shed, I'm expecting Wed or Thurs night. I can't wait to see her new colors. 
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping my eyes on this thread for sure!!! 
> 
> Congrats!!!


Well, 

You do have a beauty yourself so I didn't want to feel left out.

I did get a few more pictures when my kids came down to check Kevin out.




His colors are crazy. The coloring and pattern are very interesting. I am happy he darkens toward the last third of his body and there are still some blacks present.


He's going to be put up for a bit so this series of pictures will do it for a while.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (04-29-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-28-2020),_dakski_ (04-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-28-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-28-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-28-2020),vivi (04-28-2020),_WrongPython_ (04-28-2020)

----------


## dakski

Gio,

Kevin looks amazing!

Mazel Tov!

Keep us updated. Cannot wait to watch him grow more, but he's already a great size.

----------

Gio (04-28-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Those new pics are awesome!!! You can see his size better and the lighting shows of the color gradient. 

As much am I'm loving my two, I can't wait for them to get some size on em. They're so darn cute when little, but so impressive with some size.

----------

Gio (04-28-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Those new pics are awesome!!! You can see his size better and the lighting shows of the color gradient. 
> 
> As much am I'm loving my two, I can't wait for them to get some size on em. They're so darn cute when little, but so impressive with some size.


How is your crew?

This guy seems to look much larger in pictures than he is.

I'd say 3 and a half feet is where he's at. Granted these are not a giant species, they are one of the largest carpets. By comparison, the SD X Dwarf retic was pushing 7+ feet at the same age. Kevin will be 3 years in September.

I think Nick keeps his potential breeder males smaller than a normal pet owner would and I'm somewhere in between the two.

Kevin will get a bump up in prey size and frequency for the spring/summer here and then I'll likely fall into the system I use with the boa constrictor here.

Feel free to post a photo or two of you Bredli here. 

I'd like to see them!

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-28-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> How is your crew?
> 
> This guy seems to look much larger in pictures than he is.
> 
> I'd say 3 and a half feet is where he's at. Granted these are not a giant species, they are one of the largest carpets. By comparison, the SD X Dwarf retic was pushing 7+ feet at the same age. Kevin will be 3 years in September.
> 
> I think Nick keeps his potential breeder males smaller than a normal pet owner would and I'm somewhere in between the two.
> 
> Kevin will get a bump up in prey size and frequency for the spring/summer here and then I'll likely fall into the system I use with the boa constrictor here.
> ...


My crew is solid. Still missing Django the King, but such is life. It's part of keeping pets. I actually just sit at his grave for a few minutes and said "hi" in my way. 
Everyone else is good though. 

I'll get some post shed pics of Fernie posted in a few days. I'm sure I'll be excited to show her off  :Razz: 
And I just took some outdoor pics of Cornell, stay tuned, sorting through them now before posting a few of the best of the bunch. 

Both of them are doing EXTREMELY well. Fernie is chill as can be. I often joke I could go into Tyson's (BP) enclosure blindfolded and get him out. Fernie is already the same way. She's well past the point that I even consider getting tagged. I can touch her head, rub her tiny chin, whatever and she's fine with it. Curious, but docile as can be. 

Cornell is coming around well too. He's still a little skittish, but basically just spooks and "S's" up if I or my fiance move too quickly. No strikes or defensive behavior at all though. I'd be pretty surprised if he even struck at this point. He will occasionally strike at the camera though, apparently he's camera shy. Hahahhaha. 


When you got Kevin out the second time was he super docile? He looks like he was curiously checking things out by his extension in some of the pics, but puppy dog chill. I really think you'll enjoy Bredli. They check pretty much every box you're looking for.

----------

Gio (04-28-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-28-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Wow! This day keeps getting better! What an AWESOME  addition Gio! Kevin is a stud! It's cool that you get to bypass the baby snake stuff and get to enjoying your animal in it's prime. Great pics and a great choice bro! Congrats! After the rehoming of Wallace I'm very stoked for you. A big snake without the big attitude.

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-28-2020),Gio (04-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-28-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Wow! This day keeps getting better! What an AWESOME  addition Gio! Kevin is a stud! It's cool that you get to bypass the baby snake stuff and get to enjoying your animal in it's prime. Great pics and a great choice bro! Congrats! After the rehoming of Wallace I'm very stoked for you. A big snake without the big attitude.


Thanks everybody,

And thanks Zig! The main reason I went this route, other than the fact I have always wanted a Bredli, is the age factor. Don't get me wrong, he's still young and timid but I'm at least able to skip tiny mice as feeders and other micro organisms that one would offer.

Bredli have a great reputation for being mellow, but somehow I still think a baby would gladly take a few swipes at me if given the chance.

How old is your Bredli?

While we're all here, I might as well add that over the last few weeks, I've talked to Nick Mutton a bit. He's quite social. 

_ THE COMPLETE CARPET PYTHON II_ 

Is not too far off I am told. So if you are a carpet fan, get ready!

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-28-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Conrats on your fine looking animal Gio. Looks like you have a keeper for sure.

----------

Gio (04-29-2020)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Congrats!  He's gorgeous.  :Smile:   I'm glad he's fitting in so well, and maybe he'll mellow out a bit more in a few years.

I played with the idea of a carpet python for awhile before I got River, and I held a few in person.  They definitely acted a lot like River did when she was a baby.  She's still interested in getting into stuff, but with size she's gotten slower so that helps out. XD  I still need to keep an eye on her, but she's not off my body in the blink of an eye anymore. haha  The carpet I held was grabbing EVERYTHING within reach and I basically needed to be another branch for it crawl onto to get it back into its tank.

----------

Gio (04-29-2020)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

handsome new addition, congrats!

----------

Gio (04-29-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Congrats!  He's gorgeous.   I'm glad he's fitting in so well, and maybe he'll mellow out a bit more in a few years.
> 
> I played with the idea of a carpet python for awhile before I got River, and I held a few in person.  They definitely acted a lot like River did when she was a baby.  She's still interested in getting into stuff, but with size she's gotten slower so that helps out. XD  I still need to keep an eye on her, but she's not off my body in the blink of an eye anymore. haha  The carpet I held was grabbing EVERYTHING within reach and I basically needed to be another branch for it crawl onto to get it back into its tank.


Thanks much!

He actually couldn't be any more mellow. This situation is quite different from what I've experienced with any of the others. Granted he is older than any snake I've brought in, but I expected a bit more anxiety and timid behavior. Not to be! He's never even postured to bite.

Last night he took a meal, a small rat. Nick told me he had not eaten in 3 weeks so I fed him and put him up.

This afternoon there was absolutely no lump in him. I don't recommend doing this as it goes against what you should do, but I went into the cage and decided to see how he was doing. He was curious, came toward me, I was expecting a bite, but instead he came out further and further.

I ended up having a short handling session and it was fantastic. I swear the Aussie snakes have something special going on. 

Here are photos from today. Some of the other pictures make him look larger than he is. You can see here his head isn't a lot bigger than my thumb.


My advice for handling the semi arboreal snakes is to use an "acclimation branch/perch". Even though his head isn't big now, you can see the typical Bredli, bulldog head starting to show.




There are some new studies going on with this species. I'm very happy I went this route and am excited to see Kevin's progression.

----------

_CloudtheBoa_ (04-29-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-05-2020),_dakski_ (04-30-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-29-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-29-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),LyraIsGray (05-19-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-07-2020)

----------


## Caitlin

Congratulations! What a beauty he is - I love those rich caramel hues. And it's wonderful that he is living up to that gentle Bredli reputation. You went through a lot with the retic, and it's just nice to see that you are able to relax and truly enjoy your snakes now. 

I agree that there is something really special about the Australian pythons. I have a Jungle Carpet, a Stimson's, and a Children's, and they all have so much personality and intelligence - they're a delight to keep and to handle. I think I have the capacity, in terms of time to really work with each animal, for one more snake (and besides, 10 is a nice number, right??) and am really struggling between a Bredli, an IJ or - just to take an entirely different direction - a Dumeril's. We'll see. 

I don't know if you've seen me mention her before, but my sensei in terms of target and station training my snakes is Lori Torrini. She keeps a group of 23 (I think 24 now?) Bredli that she's doing a series of behavioral studies with, and her short videos about this work are always fun to watch. If you think you might enjoy them, you can check out her youtube channel.

----------

_CloudtheBoa_ (04-29-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-05-2020),Gio (04-30-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Congratulations! What a beauty he is - I love those rich caramel hues. And it's wonderful that he is living up to that gentle Bredli reputation. You went through a lot with the retic, and it's just nice to see that you are able to relax and truly enjoy your snakes now. 
> 
> I agree that there is something really special about the Australian pythons. I have a Jungle Carpet, a Stimson's, and a Children's, and they all have so much personality and intelligence - they're a delight to keep and to handle. I think I have the capacity, in terms of time to really work with each animal, for one more snake (and besides, 10 is a nice number, right??) and am really struggling between a Bredli, an IJ or - just to take an entirely different direction - a Dumeril's. We'll see. 
> 
> I don't know if you've seen me mention her before, but my sensei in terms of target and station training my snakes is Lori Torrini. She keeps a group of 23 (I think 24 now?) Bredli that she's doing a series of behavioral studies with, and her short videos about this work are always fun to watch. If you think you might enjoy them, you can check out her youtube channel.


Yes!! She is doing incredible things. 
Observational studies and caging studies. 
I have a link Ill post eventually.

----------

_Caitlin_ (04-30-2020)

----------


## Gio

This is one of them.
https://www.behavioreducation.org/apps/blog/

She also has videos and I believe she joins a podcast and speaks on cages.

Interesting stuff.

----------

_Caitlin_ (04-30-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-05-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-30-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

Congrats on an awesome new addition! It's refreshing to see you be able to relax with all of your snakes again. You've got a nice crew, Kevin now included. I can't wait to see him continue to grow up!  :Very Happy: 

Bredl's are probably my favorite _Morelia_, and one of my favorite pythons overall. Between their unique ecological/evolutionary history, hardiness, laid-back temperament, and beautiful colors, they're hard not to love. The only real reason I don't plan on getting one right now is their large adult size. A 6-8 foot snake of that strength and girth approaches a size I wouldn't want to handle alone (a few decades down the road). I've heard stories of males topping off at five feet, though, and have yet to meet an adult Bredl's in person and handle one. There will be a python in this house yet, and a Bredl's could end up making the cut after all.

The stuff Lori is doing is definitely interesting. The snake body language chart is particularly useful. It's definitely helped me understand my crew better. Experimenting with different caging options, layouts, and enrichment is next on the list on this front.

----------

_Caitlin_ (04-30-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-04-2020),Gio (04-30-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

As promised, here is Fernie fresh shed and working on her sun tan. 

I just came on to share some pics, but this thread looks like it's got some good stuff going on. I'll have to come back after dinner and get caught up. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_Caitlin_ (05-05-2020),_CloudtheBoa_ (05-04-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-19-2020),Gio (05-04-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-05-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-07-2020),_rock_ (05-16-2020),vivi (05-04-2020)

----------


## Gio

Very nice!

Kevin is working on settling in so he's out of the lime light for a bit.

Those are some sweet looking pictures you snapped. Fresh shed and ready for summer!

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-05-2020)

----------


## Gio

Kevin is in a darker phase and yesterday's weather was grey to match.

I had him out for a bit just to keep up on his handling frequency.



Our female, black, pit bull was caught in the background here. She had other interests in the yard, and rarely does she show concern over the reptiles.


He did do a lot of exploring after the pictures.

I was able to get a measurement of approximately 4 feet 2-3 inches on him. 

He's longer than I thought and he's probably growing now that he's eating a bit more frequently.

----------

_CloudtheBoa_ (05-22-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-19-2020),_dakski_ (05-19-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-19-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),LyraIsGray (05-19-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-19-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Looking good!!! 

I've got Fernie out as I'm looking at your thread. What an awesome species!!! I'm so happy I finally went that route!

----------

Gio (05-19-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

He's looking good. I love how he has a brighter red head and then it fades to a red and black tail; it makes for one sweet looking snake!

And because someone always says this, your grass is amazing!

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-19-2020),Gio (05-19-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Looking good!!! 
> 
> I've got Fernie out as I'm looking at your thread. What an awesome species!!! I'm so happy I finally went that route!


Reply to my thread with the photos with a quote and attach your pictures from today to it. We can have them on the same page!

----------

LyraIsGray (05-19-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Reply to my thread with the photos with a quote and attach your pictures from today to it. We can have them on the same page!


I didn't take any new pics today. I found out this morning an old friend of mine passed, lost his battle with addiction. So today's handling was solely for companionship. The snakes bring me peace and tranquility. 

I'll get some soon though. Don't be shy to add some Kevin pics to Fernie's thread too.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-19-2020),Gio (05-19-2020),LyraIsGray (05-19-2020),_Reinz_ (05-19-2020)

----------


## Gio

> I didn't take any new pics today. I found out this morning an old friend of mine passed, lost his battle with addiction. So today's handling was solely for companionship. The snakes bring me peace and tranquility. 
> 
> I'll get some soon though. Don't be shy to add some Kevin pics to Fernie's thread too.


Oh dude,,,,,

My sympathies!

----------

LyraIsGray (05-19-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Oh dude,,,,,
> 
> My sympathies!


Appreciated. Thank you good sir.

----------

Gio (05-19-2020),LyraIsGray (05-19-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

Kevin is looking really good sir!  :Good Job:

----------

Gio (05-19-2020)

----------


## dakski

Kevin is looking great! The sunlight sure makes him look handsome.

----------

Gio (05-19-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Kevin is looking great! The sunlight sure makes him look handsome.


No sunshine in the last pictures, today was a lot nicer here.

I'm expecting Kevin to head into a shed phase here very soon. 

Unfortunately with the Bredli species, I'm not as keen to catch the early signs. They change color as it is.

I'm looking forward to giving him another meal and seeing a shed. After that, placement into a permanent cage will be the next step.

----------

_CloudtheBoa_ (05-22-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-19-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-19-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

"Hi Kevin!!! Aussie Aussie Aussie!!"
   -from your friend, Fernie




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-25-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),_Reinz_ (05-25-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (05-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-24-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-24-2020)

----------


## KMG

Howdy Gio,

Been awhile since I've made any post. I've stopped in from time to time to update some things but just have not been active.

Kevin is a looker. Very nice addition.

I picked up this one today from a buddy at work. It was his son's who lost interest. $50 for the snake, terrarium, and accessories. Couldn't pass it up.



I was also recently given a Dumeril from another guy at work that was afraid of it once it got some size.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-25-2020),Gio (05-25-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),_RickyNY_ (05-25-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Howdy Gio,
> 
> Been awhile since I've made any post. I've stopped in from time to time to update some things but just have not been active.
> 
> Kevin is a looker. Very nice addition.
> 
> I picked up this one today from a buddy at work. It was his son's who lost interest. $50 for the snake, terrarium, and accessories. Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,,,long time. Good to hear from you. 

What a nice deal you got. 
Sharp looking animal there. 

Kev is in shed. This is his first go at a shed here so well see how he does. 
Apparently Bredli pythons do fine shedding in lower humidity. So 50% it is. 

They are an easy keep but Im adjusting a bit to the slightly different conditions they require. Arid VS Tropical   
Keep the updates coming with your new one.

----------

KMG (05-25-2020)

----------


## Gio

> "Hi Kevin!!! Aussie Aussie Aussie!!"
>    -from your friend, Fernie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


Cant get enough. 
She looks great. The boy is in blue and digesting a large rat. 
Ill get some pictures up after he sheds and cleans out. 

The bump to large rats will spur some big growth. 
Im hoping to increase his size over the summer and then switch to a schedule like I have the others on.

----------

_Caitlin_ (06-11-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-25-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-25-2020)

----------


## Gio

I suppose I could post all updates and photos here as this is the original Morelia Bredli thread for me.

At this point you've likely seen it all regarding Kevin.

I have a couple of pictures I haven't posted yet so I'll add them here.

My next photo shoot will be with a quality camera to at least make things a bit more interesting.

For now here are a few strays from the I-phone.



Morelia Bredli are quite arboreal.

Whammo!!

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-05-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-05-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),KMG (06-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-05-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Kevin you are stunning! 

Nice pictures Gio!  :Good Job:

----------

Gio (06-05-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

That iPhone camera is no slouch!
Kevin looks good like always.  :Good Job:

----------

Gio (06-06-2020)

----------


## Gio

I suppose this is a progression thread so I'll keep it going.

Not much to update so far. There has been a small surge in length and a more noticeable increase in girth/weight.

Last night, after I got home from work, I decided to skip the workout and everything else and unwind.

My wife and I made a "Pub Run" and supported one of our local breweries, and after we got home, I poured a cold one and enjoyed the beautiful night with the new boy. Kids, if you are under 21, don't try this at home unless you use Kool-Aid or HI-C or something LOL!



I have 3 of these shots and they are all the same, except I used a flash for two of the three.


I can't really see a difference with the flash or without.



At the moment I'm feeding him more than I normally would. I know Nick keeps his males very small and its understandable seeing he has 300 of these I believe.

In nature, males combat and I think the better fed, and larger males would be more dominant. I'll let Kev become a bit larger his first 6 months here and then pull back to a more natural feeding regime.

He'll be 3 in September and he seems a tad small at this stage.

That said I keep all of the animals here pretty lean and don't stuff them with food.

Thanks for checking in!

----------

aurum (06-11-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-11-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-11-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-11-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

I'll take the Kool-Aid please. A toast to Kevin and his amazing deck rail!  :ROFL:

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-11-2020),Gio (06-11-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

What up Kevin? Looking good dude!!! 

Fernie is getting long! She's filling out fine, definitely all muscle, but she's definitely adding length first. She was stretched out across her perch the other night and nearly covered it end to end. She's in a 3 foot Neodesha right now, so she's gotta be pushing 3 feet already. Her widest point is no thicker than my index finger though. I'm enjoying watching her growth. She'll be a year old July 8, so I feel like she's in great shape. I'm not sure yet when I'll upsize her prey, but I'm sure she'll hit a growth spurt when I do. 

Keep the updates coming. I'm loving all the Bredli and Carpet love on the forum lately.

Oh....and a Rockstar Energy or a sweet tea for me please

----------

Gio (06-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-11-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Sunning and stunning! I know you still have a liking for the Brisbane coastals but man if you didnt pick a knockout of a Bredli. Probably about equal in terms of length and build except yours looks like a red bengal tiger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-11-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Sunning and stunning! I know you still have a liking for the Brisbane coastals but man if you didnt pick a knockout of a Bredli. Probably about equal in terms of length and build except yours looks like a red bengal tiger!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother. 

Im going to say it,,, 
You really cant pick a bad carpet 👍.  They are all pretty awesome 😎

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-11-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great photos as usual gio
Kevin looks stunning, I love his red colouring against his stripes 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-11-2020)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Kevin is so handsome! I hope hes not partaking in any underage drinking! 😂

----------

Gio (06-12-2020)

----------


## Gio

This is Kevins second shed here. He did not disappoint.

 

His colors are getting more intense and Im digging it!



Hes 50% hypo along with his possible stonewashed gene so his coloring retains some of the normal Bredli appearance which I love. 

This shed almost fooled me into thinking he was not in shed. 

Im not quite used to the Bredli normal color changes VS. the shed color changes. 

Hes growing a bit. 

Thanks for looking. 👍😊

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-21-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-19-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

He looks great! Kevin seems very relaxed on the deck rail.

----------

Gio (07-20-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

That critter is the real McCoy dude. Didnt realize hes poss het stonewash too! Smokin! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-20-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking awsome Gio,
Great colour and markings 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-20-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Kevin looks fantastic!!! 

There are still a handful of realistic (and a handful that are pipe dreams) species I'd like to add to the family, but adding a boyfriend for Fernie is awfully tempting.  She's 66% get striped, so I may talk to Casey and see if he's got a male hypo het striped (just in case  :Wink: ).

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2020),Gio (07-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-21-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Kevin looks amazing Gio. That hypo gene really pops in Bredli.

----------

Gio (07-21-2020)

----------


## Gio

I'm not surprised Kevin has been enjoying a smaller cage.

He was OK in the 6 footer but this is a better fit. The boa and coastal are better suited for the larger cages at this point.

Photos are easier to take when he's in this cage.



I think I have my IMGUR issues figured out.

These photos are minutes old.

----------

aurum (12-10-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-09-2020),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-09-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-09-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Kevin looks awsome, great colour and markings 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (12-09-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Hes a real stunner, Gio. Id love to add a Bredli or a pair here, along with several other Morelia species/subspecies... jungles, inlands, red coastals, tigers, etc... trying to exercise restraint in spite of having no one to tell me no. Ill try to live vicariously through Kevin for my Bredls fix!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (12-10-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

That's one good looking snake!  :Snake:

----------

Gio (12-10-2020)

----------


## Gio

Kevin is working on digesting his first quail here.

I wasn't going to post anything until I had a warm day and some pretty outdoor shots.

However, I'm coming up on the year mark with him in April so I figured I'd update his progress a bit. 

He looks the same, but I will say this species is quite robust compared to  the other members in the carpet group. 

Kevin has "boa like" density.

He's out of character here as he's usually perched.



He has a nice quail bulge but the quail actually weighs less than his normally offered large rat.



Nick Mutton loves the hardiness of Morelia Bredli.

I have to agree, these guys are almost bullet proof.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-05-2021),aurum (03-05-2021),bns (03-07-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-05-2021),_dakski_ (03-05-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-07-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-05-2021),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-05-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-05-2021)

----------


## dakski

Gio, he's looking awesome.

Yafe, my CP, is often on his perches, but when he eats a nice meal, he tends to go back and forth from perch under RHP to curled up in the corner under it. 

Maybe the perches aren't as comfortable with a full tummy?

----------

Gio (03-05-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Very impressive snake-  :Yes:   He looks like he's "all business".

----------

Gio (03-05-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Gio, he's looking awesome.
> 
> Yafe, my CP, is often on his perches, but when he eats a nice meal, he tends to go back and forth from perch under RHP to curled up in the corner under it. 
> 
> Maybe the perches aren't as comfortable with a full tummy?


That's certainly a possibility, although he usually stays up high after a rat.

I have a hunch he's headed into a shed in the near future.

The quail was a great change up for him. Added variety is something I try to incorporate into the diets here.

Wild Bredli are very arboreal and avian prey is a staple of their diet in their natural habitat. I'm glad he finally took a quail.

----------

_dakski_ (03-05-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-05-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Man oh man oh man, he's looking sharp, Gio! These pics really highlight the bulk he's put on in the last year. Getting that nice beefy Bredl's head the species is known for. Glad he's accepting the variation in menu offerings without hesitation. I think he'll put away most anything you offer him.

----------

Gio (03-05-2021)

----------


## Gio

Bredli head. 

He's starting to develop the "bulldog" head the Centralian's are known for.

This is a typical position to find him in. Perched with his head down scanning the floor.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-07-2021),bns (03-07-2021),_dakski_ (03-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-07-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-07-2021),_Reinz_ (03-08-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-07-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-07-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Bredli head. 
> 
> He's starting to develop the "bulldog" head the Centralian's are known for.
> 
> This is a typical position to find him in. Perched with his head down scanning the floor.


Looking great Gio awsome colour and markings. 
I love it when they start to get that meaty head as they mature and to see them acting wild in hunt mode, that's my gomez favourite position looking down of his shelf too

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-07-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-07-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Looking great Gio awsome colour and markings. 
> I love it when they start to get that meaty head as they mature and to see them acting wild in hunt mode, that's my gomez favourite position looking down of his shelf too
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


I love it when boas do this too.

You'll have to get a Gomez shot of that soon!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-07-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Kevin looks great G! Hes a hunk for sure! I was hoping my Bredli would bulk up in similar fashion but so far no dice. Hes a 2015 critter and just 1240g. My other carpets are easily 3-4 kg. The Bredli is a part time mouser and takes annual winter food breaks. I really hope he gets to a decent size. That was the goal when I got him. Is Kevin eating large rats? Im glad he liked the quail. Its great when they eat whatever you give them.

----------

Gio (03-07-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Kevin's looking great, Gio! He's looking quite handsome as he matures. I really like what you've done with his cage as well -- I'd like to start adding crisscrossing branches, vines, and plants like yours to my enclosures.

"Boa-like density" -- as someone who's coming into _Morelia_ from boas, I like this description and find it quite informative. Muscle density and strength isn't something you can always pick up from photos. 

Part of me is still entertaining the idea of picking up a Bredl's in the future, particularly after seeing how much everyone here loves theirs. Their potential size and strength is the only thing that has given me pause so far. If I were to be able find one like El-Ziggy's, though, they'd be home in a heartbeat!

----------

Gio (03-07-2021)

----------


## JacksReptiles

That snake is a stunner!  :Surprised:

----------

Gio (03-07-2021)

----------


## bns

Man...I clicked on this thinking it was going to be a boa.  :Wink: 

Impressive melon on that stud.

----------

Gio (03-07-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Man...I clicked on this thinking it was going to be a boa. 
> 
> Impressive melon on that stud.


You'd know if I had another boa because you'd be the breeder of said snake!

Renfro Poki or Russo Suri.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-07-2021)

----------


## Gio

I decided I'd give Kevin a run at the rail on a 57 degree day here.

He did well. He's adding size and he's looking good.



I really like the fact he's only 50% hypo. He's got some other ingredients but I typically like all species that are know as normal.

Kevin has the lower half of a natural Bredli. I love the blacks coming in.



He tagged me the other day but we got on very well today.



This should be a good summer of growth.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-23-2021),aurum (03-22-2021),_dakski_ (03-22-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-23-2021),_Hugsplox_ (03-23-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-22-2021),_Kam_ (03-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-23-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-22-2021)

----------


## dakski

He's looking great, Gio!

----------

Gio (03-22-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Kevin's looking great! I bet that quick jaunt on a 57 degree day didn't phase him one bit. Gotta love how tough bredli are!

I agree with you on how awesome the one-gene hypo animals are. It's close enough to the natural "normal" pattern that it's still there, but it just adds that little bit of brightness and something different. There would have been a one-gene hypo or an Afors line bredli here had I gone down that route -- Nick had some very nice looking Afors line males born this year that were quite tempting.

----------

Gio (03-23-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Kevin's Looking awsome Gio 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-23-2021)

----------


## Kam

Kevin is a handsome little devil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-24-2021)

----------


## Gio

Thanks all.

He's by far the flightiest one I have here. He'll be 4 years old in September.

He's put on some size since I've acquired him and I think this summer he'll grow a lot.

Here are another couple of photos.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-28-2021),cincy (04-28-2021),_Kam_ (03-25-2021)

----------


## Gio

Last April 28th this package arrived from Inland Reptile courtesy of Nick Mutton.


I'd been eyeing up Brisbane Coastal Carpets and Morelia Bredli. Nick made this an easy choice. I ended up with this genetic package for an unbelievable price.






Our first ever photo session was much better than today's LOL!


Today this guy was understandably irritable. He had a large quail 3 days ago and I was torn on whether or not to take him out. I decided to give it a whirl and he was pissed! After getting him out I snapped these pictures so folks could see the changes he's made over the last year of ownership.
Remember he's a bit chunky here because of the quail in his system. I really should have let him be but I wanted to post on the year to date.


Kevin is a 2017 animal and he will be 4 years old in September.


He did settle a bit but not enough to get any decent pictures without movement.


His coloring is dark after eating and the room doesn't do him a lot of justice either.



He was hell bent on making the great escape.




That should bring everybody up to speed. I'll get much better photos this summer when we get outdoors.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-28-2021),cincy (04-28-2021),_GoingPostal_ (04-28-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-28-2021),_Kam_ (04-28-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-28-2021),_Starscream_ (04-28-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-28-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Nice that he likes a good work-out!   :Strong: 

And "happy anniversary"-  :Very Happy:

----------

Gio (04-28-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Nice that he likes a good work-out!  
> 
> And "happy anniversary"-


It is really hard to gauge his increase in size by looking at these new photos. 

You'd think with a year of serious workouts he'd look like a monster LOL!

----------


## Kam

Beautiful scaly baby. Hes more active in the gym than I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-28-2021),cincy (04-28-2021),Gio (04-28-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's looking fantastic Gio 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-28-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Kevin's looking great! He's definitely getting that filled-out, mature look to him.

----------

Gio (04-28-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...He’s more active in the gym than I am...


 :ROFL:   Same here...

----------

_Kam_ (05-02-2021)

----------


## Gio

The most recent pictures of Kevin.

Not a lot different from the others here, but he is on the other side of the deck.



Being 50% Hypo still gives him some of the blacks that I really like.


Some cool lighting here. We have some LED rope lights that are a purple blue color. It added a bit to this picture I guess.





Thanks for looking.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-11-2021),_Kam_ (05-11-2021),KMG (05-11-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-11-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-11-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Awsome colour and markings Gio 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-11-2021)

----------


## Gio

Kevin shed out on the 8th.

Here he is on that day sporting his new colors.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-11-2022),_CloudtheBoa_ (06-12-2021),_jmcrook_ (06-12-2021),_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-12-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-12-2021),_Trinityblood_ (01-11-2022),_WrongPython_ (06-12-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Dude... Absolute perfection! What a stud!!

----------

Gio (06-14-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Awsome colours  and markings on kevin Gio 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-14-2021)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Oooh he is too gorgeous!  Loving how he's settled in.

----------

Gio (06-14-2021)

----------


## Gio

Kevin is growing rapidly now that I've upped his prey sizes. He eats about once a month but I've increased the size of his food.

His coloring seems to keep improving.



The length is coming on now. Like, Jewel, his sister species (Coastal carpet mix) his growth seems to be happening a bit later in life. Kevin is a September 2017 hatch.

Those of you who keep up with the deck rail photos may notice something different. The new, white gutters on the house. You won't see the new roof as its rarely in the background, but very soon the house and deck will have a new coat of paint and this deck rail show will have a newer look to it.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-11-2022),_jmcrook_ (08-01-2021),_Kam_ (07-31-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-31-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-31-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Kevin's colour and markings are amazing Gio 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-31-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Kevin's colour and markings are amazing Gio 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thanks Richard!

One thing, probably my favorite thing about this species, is the shape of the head.

It's the boa constrictor equivalent of a laterally compressed body. 

I like the variety I have here but I wish I had another boa, a BCC would round out my wish list here.


One more Kev shot.

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-01-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-31-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-31-2021)

----------


## Gio

Heavy like a boa.



The carpet group is very arboreal and said to be "graceful" by some.

I agree, however arboreal doesn't have to equate to having a light body.

These Bredli pythons are dense for their length.

Kev feels like my boa when it comes to density .

He is my most arboreal snake. He just edged out the retic I had here a couple years ago.




This species is close to bulletproof when it comes to husbandry.

He's a bit darker in the winter months but I'm banking on some nice orange colors this summer.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-02-2022),*Bogertophis* (01-10-2022),_dakski_ (01-11-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-11-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-11-2022),_Kam_ (01-11-2022),KMG (01-11-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-11-2022),_Trinityblood_ (01-11-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-11-2022)

----------


## KMG

I think I need one like that. Mine is built much like my GTP, just longer.

----------

Gio (01-11-2022)

----------


## Gio

Thanks to El Ziggy, I decided to join the "Snakes And Exercise" topic with an update to Kevin's progression thread.

In Zig's thread we were discussing size and I'd asked to see photos of his Bredli. Zig has a 2015 male and I have a 2017.

I decided to put Kev on the olympic bar and snap a few pictures.

This bar is 7.2 feet long. Kevin is not stretched out, but he's obviously not 7.2 feet long. He has however grown since the last photos were taken.


There is no question this species packs more density than other carpets at the same length. 


It was hard to get decent quality photos of him as he was moving a bit. He and I have been getting a long a lot better lately though. He went through a mini phase that seemed to pass as he put on more size.


He's very dark in these pictures due to the lack of real UV light over the winter. I'm looking forward to getting him on the deck rail in the coming weeks.

Thanks for stopping in!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-02-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-02-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2022),_Homebody_ (04-04-2022),_jmcrook_ (04-02-2022),_Kam_ (04-04-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Very handsome snake!  Glad he knows his way around a gym too.    :Cool:

----------

Gio (04-02-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Yeah Bro, Kevin looks awesome! He’s much larger than S’ven, my male Bredli, who’s two years older. You know I feed my snakes pretty liberally so he’s definitely not starvin. It just shows the diversity of the species.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-02-2022),Gio (04-02-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Yeah Bro, Kevin looks awesome! Hes much larger than Sven, my male Bredli, whos two years older. You know I feed my snakes pretty liberally so hes definitely not starvin. It just shows the diversity of the species.


Yes,

That's for sure Zig, I fed my retic very lightly and he just grew and grew. So much for the high percentage SD X Dwarf blood with very little mainland and being a male to boot. Had he not been a complete jackass I'd have probably not minded his end size but that experience is in the never again category.

I'm not so sure your Bredli is done growing.

I'm wondering if you let him ride without food for a few months over the winter if his energy will re-channel into growth.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-02-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-02-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2022),_jmcrook_ (04-02-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2022)

----------


## Bill S.

Nice move, Gio! Looking forward to following his growth.

Bill

----------

Gio (04-10-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Nice move, Gio! Looking forward to following his growth.
> 
> Bill


Thank you.

Is this the same Bill S from Reptile Insider?

If so, it has been years.

----------


## Gio

It has been my experience with 2 of my the carpets, the late Jewel, and Kevin, shown here, that growth seems to come a bit later in life.

Kevin is a September 2017 Bredli. He'll be 5 years old this fall and his length and weight are increasing a lot. I'm actually blown away by the density. He is starting to rival my almost 10 year old boa constrictor. I didn't expect that.



I wanted to get some pictures of his length for folks that follow this thread. He's on a 10-12 foot span here. He's certainly not as long as Jewel was before she passed but Jewel grew a lot after she was 5 years old.




I think Kevin may actually hit 8 feet in the next couple of years.






That's it for now.

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-07-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-07-2022),_Homebody_ (05-07-2022),_jmcrook_ (05-08-2022),_Kam_ (05-07-2022),_WrongPython_ (05-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

His build reminds me of my 7' male yellow-mix rat snakes- (they're about 14 years old now).  Kevin's a beauty- & I agree, many snakes take a while to really "body-build"- that's why I've always favored not breeding females until they're at least 4+ years old too, so they have the best size to handle it.

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-07-2022),Gio (05-07-2022),Kryptic (10-03-2022)

----------


## Gio

The boy hit the 5 year mark September 15. 

This is a decent sized, male Bredli. He's getting close to the 6 foot mark and in true Bredli fashion he is dense. The weight of this snake compared to my late, 8 foot plus, female coastal is surprising. He is heavier than she was.




I'm pleased with his coloring. I tend to like the "Mother Nature" or natural coloring and pattern. Kevin is 50% hypo and he does have some other stuff in the mix but I'd say he looks like a really nice normal when it comes down to it.


The Bredli head is probably my favorite trait of the species.


I'll be curious to see if he hits another growth spurt next spring. He's likely eating one more meal this year and then he'll cool down a bit and chill until March 2023.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-03-2022),_dakski_ (10-03-2022),Erie_herps (10-03-2022),_Homebody_ (10-03-2022),_jmcrook_ (10-03-2022),Kryptic (10-03-2022),_WrongPython_ (10-04-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's gorgeous!  You have much to be proud of- he looks so healthy & vibrant.  Glad I'm not the only one that prefers snake's in "natural coloring & pattern".

----------

Gio (10-03-2022)

----------

